# Projekt von einer SD-Karte starten



## pawel12345 (15 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit wago pfc100 und pfc200. Ich wollte jetzt ein neues PFC200 von der SD-Karte starten. Ich habe aber gesehen, dass es nur geht wenn die Karte ganze Zeit im Kontroller bliebt. Ist es normal ? Gibt's eine Möglichkeit die Karte rauszunehmen und trotzdem Programm auf dem Controller zu haben ? (ohne manuell Programm zu speichern)


Grüße


----------



## Peter255 (15 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

im Web-based Management kann man einstellen ob das Programm bzw. System im internen Speicher der pfc oder auf der SD-Karte läuft.
Wenn das System auf der SD-Karte läuft darf man die Karte natürlich nicht entfernen, denn das wäre ja so als würde man bei einem Pc
im laufenden Betrieb die Festplatte entfernen.  

Grüße


----------



## Aekschn (16 Juli 2019)

Hallo,
im WBM kann ebenfalls der Karteninhalt auf den internen Speicher kopiert werden, dann kann die Karte entfernt werden.

Gruß


----------



## pawel12345 (19 Juli 2019)

Danke Peter255 und Aekschn,

es geht um was bisschen anderes. Das was ihr da oben geschrieben habt ist mir bekannt und natürlich auch richtig. Es geht darum, dass ich eine Karte mit Programm erstellen muss die dann zum Kunden verschickt wird und nur eingesteckt. Der Kunde will ein Plug&Play System haben und will nix selbst einstellen.


----------



## Tobsucht (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo Pawel,

das Menü Package Server/Firmware Backup ist schon richtig.
Dort kannst Du, bei gesteckter SD Karte, das PLC Runtime Project sichern.
Bei aktiver Option Activate "auto update feature" wird das Projekt auf einem anderen Controller automatisch von der SD Karte geladen.
Um die Option zu sehen muss Encryption Activation: deaktivert werden.

Grüße

Edit:

Du benötigst natürlich auch einen PFC mit gleicher Firmware wie beim Kunden dafür.


----------



## pawel12345 (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo Tobsucht
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir uns 100% verstanden haben. Es geht um folgende Situation. Eine Firma erstellt eine Box  ----> Box wird zum Kunden verschickt ---> SD Karte wird von uns an Kunden geschickt ----> Kunde steckt die Karte rein ----> Das Programm wird von sich selbst gespeichert ---> Kunde schickt die Karte zurück.  

Grüße


----------



## Peter255 (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo pawel12345,

wenn die pfc über das WBM einmalig so eingestellt wurde, daß von der SD-Karte gebootet wird ist das ein Plug&Play System.
Vor dem Wechseln der Karte muss die pfc ausgeschaltet werden. 
Wird eine SD-Karte mit geändertem Programm eingesteckt und die pfc neu gestartet, bootet das System mit dem geänderten Programm.
Damit das funktioniert muss das Programm vorher unter dem e!Cockpit Menü Mehrfach-Download mit der Option "Download von Boot-Applikationen auf die Steuerung"
auf die SD-Karte übertragen werden.  

Grüße


----------



## pawel12345 (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo Peter,

PFC muss wird ganz neu, also noch nie verwendet. Ich glaube ich muss da mit PuTTY arbeiten und ein Boot Project erstellen der das macht


----------



## Peter255 (19 Juli 2019)

Hallo pawel,

das dürfte aber schwierig werden. 
Bei der Inbetriebnahme der PFC müssen ja auch Grundeinstellungen vor genommen werden.
Z.B. Ändern der Default-Passwörter, einstellen der aktiven PLC-Runtime, aktivieren des Webservers .....usw.

Grüsse


----------



## Peter255 (20 Juli 2019)

Hallo pawel,

habe bei einer PFC-100 gerade ein FW-Update gemacht.
Dabei habe ich etwas herum experimentiert.
Wenn eine bootfähige SD-Card in der PFC steckt so wird, wie es aussieht auch von dieser gebootet.
Nicht einmal die FW-Version muss die gleiche wie im Controller sein.
Es ist so, als wenn man einen PC vom USB-Stick bootet. Man arbeitet dann mit einem völlig eigenständigem System.
Deshalb wird es wohl funktionieren wenn der Kunde eine vorbereitete bootfähige SD-Card mit der gewünschten 
Applikation zu gesendet bekommt.

Grüße


----------

